# What breed is my rescue?



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Hi another breed identification thread 

shes about 13 weeks when the pictures are taken I think.. Thanks all.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i'm sorry the image tags are not working for me...


----------



## dms (May 2, 2011)

I would guess a lab mix maybe with border collie.


----------



## Hapybublebeagle (Apr 3, 2011)

I definitely see Border Collie in there and maybe some Boxer. 
Her coloring and snout make me think of Border collie, but her ears and coat length make me think of a boxer. 

Research the different temperament and descriptions of the breeds you think she might be. 

By the way, she's so cute!


----------

